# what to do with my pacu



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

what should i do with my 15inch pacu he was in my 125 with my 10 inch red but i took him ate because he kept on getting attacked and then i put him back in the 150 were he was for 5 months but now he is eating the fins on my oscar he took a big chunk out of my little oscars tail and he also took a bite out of my 13 inch oscars anal fin he also ate one of my bala sharks so now i only have one left and i was wounder what would be the smallest tank to put him in or should i just give him away to a pet store


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

How long did it take for him to get that big...how much do they grow a year? :smile:


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i had him since he was 2 inches and i only had him for almost 7 months they grow fast about 2 to 3 inches a month


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

They could definately outgrow a tank in a hurry :nod:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

either try to trade him..or heat up the old frying pan....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> either try to trade him..or heat up the old frying pan....










some butter and a little lemon


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

good luck getting rid of it....not many will take a fish this size


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

there are a few places here in nj that take in big fish even sick fish that no ones wants any more. i will see if i can get rid of him or something tomorrow but it is going to be a bitch to get him out because he will get all the water all of my room


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Hope you don't have an acrylic tank...and if you do, hope the opening on the top is adequte to accomodate the giant pacu.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KILL THE USELESS THING AND FED IT TO UR P'S NO ONE WANTS PACUS THEY GET TOO BIG AND TOO UGLY


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

Make a pond for him, you knew he would get this big when you bought it, now deal with it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> KILL THE USELESS THING AND FED IT TO UR P'S NO ONE WANTS PACUS THEY GET TOO BIG AND TOO UGLY


 I will second that idea


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

YEAH







!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

thePACK said:


> either try to trade him..or heat up the old frying pan....


 f*ck. you beat me to it. :smile:


----------

